# Vintage Metaframe Deluxe aquarium



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Pretty stoked about this little vintage aquarium I picked up today. I think it's a 16G tank. Has "Metaframe Deluxe" engraved on the stainless framing. Does anyone know anything about these tanks? It's in really good shape; little to no scratches, light is working and the seals look good still. I think the bottom glass has been replaced but I'm not sure. Anyways check out the pics and if you know anything about this tank please fill me in! Dims are 12.5" x 12.5" x 24"




























Thinking I might set it up on a vintage looking stand/end table or something.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great find! Man that brings back some memories.....almost identical to my very first aquarium, 'cept it wasn't considered "vintage" then lol or have that top...that I can remember anyway
Look forward to seeing what you do with it. What kind of price did you get it for ..if ya don't mind me asking


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow reminds of me Main Aquarium from the early 80's. They had rows and rows in there of steel tanks.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Great find! Man that brings back some memories.....almost identical to my very first aquarium, 'cept it wasn't considered "vintage" then lol or have that top...that I can remember anyway
> Look forward to seeing what you do with it. What kind of price did you get it for ..if ya don't mind me asking


I probably paid more than it cost back in the day! Any idea what decade these were made in? I was thinking 70s but not really sure...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

probably so...my dad probably picked ours up at a flea market or garage sale for $10 or less knowing him lol not really sure when they started making them , probably between the 60's and 70's sometime
You are probably correct about the bottom glass as I believe these originally had slate bottoms. Pretty sure ours had a slate bottom too. 
And there is a good possibility the lid is original as I read that was part of the deluxe model
Do a google seach on Metaframe Deluxe aquarium if you haven't already....pretty popular tanks and some interesting reads


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> probably so...my dad probably picked ours up at a flea market or garage sale for $10 or less knowing him lol not really sure when they started making them , probably between the 60's and 70's sometime
> You are probably correct about the bottom glass as I believe these originally had slate bottoms. Pretty sure ours had a slate bottom too.
> And there is a good possibility the lid is original as I read that was part of the deluxe model
> Do a google seach on Metaframe Deluxe aquarium if you haven't already....pretty popular tanks and some interesting reads


I did google it but only came up with a few threads and ebay ads. Maybe I spelt it wrong. I will try again. Thanks for the info Diz.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah seems more sale ads then other stuff just read the first few links myself


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bring out the powerball


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. I have a 2 gallon one. But no lid. Great find!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Bring out the powerball


It's in beautiful condition, I don't think a power ball will be needed, my uncle had 2 of these tanks in his livingroom in the 60's, pretty uptown! I think he bought them at Woodwards back in the day. Nice find Calvin.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Metal frame tanks had both slate and glass bottoms. Most of the slate bottomed ones were the smaller ones 6 gallons and under although I've seen a couple of 10 -12 gallon ones with slate bottoms. All my 10 & 15 gallon tanks from the early '50's had glass bottoms (and have been repaired several times)
There were some painted steel framed ones, but most tanks of the era were stainless, some plain, others with a hammered finish .


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

check the sealant, I think original would have been a black caulking that could dry out over time, especially if it was not in use, if it is silicone it has likely been resealed. Mine came with glass bottom, bought it in 1968.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

mollyb said:


> check the sealant, I think original would have been a black caulking that could dry out over time, especially if it was not in use, if it is silicone it has likely been resealed. Mine came with glass bottom, bought it in 1968.


Yes it has black caulking that seals the outside of the glass to the inside of the metal frame. The seal looks solid but I think I'm going to run a bead of silicone inside just like all our aquariums have nowadays.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Metal frame tanks had both slate and glass bottoms. Most of the slate bottomed ones were the smaller ones 6 gallons and under although I've seen a couple of 10 -12 gallon ones with slate bottoms. All my 10 & 15 gallon tanks from the early '50's had glass bottoms (and have been repaired several times)
> There were some painted steel framed ones, but most tanks of the era were stainless, some plain, others with a hammered finish .


Wow. So this tank could be like 50 or 60 years old? Crazy. Wish I could date it more precisely. It's amazing how good of shape this is in. Thanks for the info Dave.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

The Guy said:


> It's in beautiful condition, I don't think a power ball will be needed, my uncle had 2 of these tanks in his livingroom in the 60's, pretty uptown! I think he bought them at Woodwards back in the day. Nice find Calvin.


Yeah no powerball needed Laurie! Just a little elbow grease  I'm really happy I found this tank. A little piece of aquarium history.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I currently have a 5 gallon Metaframe running that I had to reseal.. The originals are sealed with bitumen which gets hard and brittle over time. When I got it, the glass was quite scratched but the chrome was in excellent shape. A quick polish and new glass and its as good as new. It also has the same tops as yours


----------



## Silverback (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a 20 gal Metaframe tank back in the early 70's. It was given to me by my uncle who worked at the time for Mattel. He told us that Mattel had bought Metaframe. 
Stainless steel cover with hinged lid. It lasted for years. Great memories of that tank.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow nice find man, that retro tank would look great on top or in the same room as one of those oldschool wooden TV's converted into an aquarium


----------

